# Tecumseh 6hp throttle linkage



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

Bought a like new Troy bilt tiller which had the carb broken off at the engine intake and some linkage gone as well as the gov spring. Put new carb on but do not have necessary linkage from throttle slide to throttle plate as well as the spring.
Tecumseh H60 75543U. Anyone have a schematic? Thanks Tom


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Tom,
You can find an illustrated parts list at this link for your engine.

http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=tecumseh&mn=H60-75543U&dn=10EH501175543U-EN


----------

